
DHS Giving Firms Free Penetration Tests - Deinos
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/12/dhs-giving-firms-free-penetration-tests/
======
ill0gicity
And the award for Best Story Title Innuendo goes to...

 _opens envelope_

"DHS Giving Firms Free Penetration Tests". Brian Krebs.

------
aestetix
Perhaps they should run pentests on their own systems (OPM) before offering
them to others.

------
njharman
NSA all ready provides free penetration testing for all!

~~~
mirimir
Yes, but they don't tell you what they found ;)

~~~
Beltiras
Sometimes the DHS doesn't either.

------
kenesom1
>> DHS Giving Firms Free Penetration Tests

Whether they want them or not...

------
geoka9
Can I get one too? While the supplies last.

